# Wanted - Wyndham Worldmark Indio, CA 4/26 - 4/30



## TheVos (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi!

I'm looking for one or two units at the Wyndham Worldmark Indio near Palm Springs, CA - 4/26 through 4/30. The more bedrooms, the better. I'd also be willing to consider a three night stay, instead of a 4.

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 27, 2018)

TheVos said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for one or two units at the Wyndham Worldmark Indio near Palm Springs, CA - 4/26 through 4/30. The more bedrooms, the better. I'd also be willing to consider a three night stay, instead of a 4.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!



There are no units of any size through worldmark for those dates left, just as an FYI.


----------



## TheVos (Mar 27, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> There are no units of any size through worldmark for those dates left, just as an FYI.



Thanks Bizaro86! Do you know if the bookings through Worldmark are separate from bookings through Wyndham? As in the Worldmark units might be sold out, but there might still be availability at the Wyndham units?


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 27, 2018)

TheVos said:


> Thanks Bizaro86! Do you know if the bookings through Worldmark are separate from bookings through Wyndham? As in the Worldmark units might be sold out, but there might still be availability at the Wyndham units?



Yes, they are separate units, and separate availability, although Worldmark has more I believe.

I don't have Wyndham, so can't check that for you. Hope you find something that will work!


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 27, 2018)

TheVos said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for one or two units at the Wyndham Worldmark Indio near Palm Springs, CA - 4/26 through 4/30. The more bedrooms, the better. I'd also be willing to consider a three night stay, instead of a 4.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!


Have you located anything yet? Please get back to me cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------

